# Build our coop



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is a work in progress. I will update as we finish it.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Lookin good


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Lookin very interesting.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Updated photos...the coop is almost finished.


----------



## SpoilMyPooch (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow. Good job so far!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

APPARENTLY....This Coop is situated INSIDE another structure ( Barn ? ).
Will it remain there ( looks like it will ) ?

LOOKS FINE !  
-ReTIRED-


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> APPARENTLY....This Coop is situated INSIDE another structure ( Barn ? ).
> Will it remain there ( looks like it will ) ?
> 
> LOOKS FINE !
> -ReTIRED-


Yes, we build it inside of one of our outbuildings and will create a door for them to go out into a yard area. It is a permanent structure


----------



## SpoilMyPooch (Mar 31, 2013)

camel934 said:


> Yes, we build it inside of one of our outbuildings and will create a door for them to go out into a yard area. It is a permanent structure


Interesting idea...how is the air flow within the larger structure? It circulates enough?


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

SpoilMyPooch said:


> Interesting idea...how is the air flow within the larger structure? It circulates enough?


Good question. There are some windows, but currently, they are sealed shut. I plan to create two new windows with screens above the opening for the chickens. Airflow is an issue I am trying to work out currently


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks great I wish I had a out building that I could incorporate my coop into. I have to figure out a place to store feed, scratch, bedding ahh to have a garage is a dream of mine. Just curious of why you decided to elevate it off the floor?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

camel934 said:


> Good question. There are some windows, but currently, they are sealed shut. I plan to create two new windows with screens above the opening for the chickens. Airflow is an issue I am trying to work out currently


We used a roof vent with ours and it has worked out rather well.

Just a thought.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

dandmtritt said:


> Looks great I wish I had a out building that I could incorporate my coop into. I have to figure out a place to store feed, scratch, bedding ahh to have a garage is a dream of mine. Just curious of why you decided to elevate it off the floor?


My parents own the house and property. I rent it from them. My dad had only one requirement: elevate the coop. Not totally sure why, but it works for him, so it works for me! ;-)


----------

